# Am I an INFP or ISFP?



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm a INFP or ISFP. Like an INFP, I love philosophy and thinking about why things are the way they are. I also like imagining "what if's" and I'm pretty fantasy oriented. However, I'm not sure if I'm intuitive enough to be an INFP. I like both watching movies and art, but I like ideas and concpets more. Still, I'm not sure if I'm an INFP or not. Can you please give examples of the differences between INFP's and ISFP's?


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey I'm no expert but if you're finding it difficult to work out your type, have you tried a function analysis test? 
Helped me realise that although I test as INFP, my cognitive functions strongly suggest ENFP and I'm much more comfortable with that now I think about it ^_^

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes roud:

With ISFPs, their dominant function is Fi and their auxiliary is Se



> *Auxiliary: Extraverted Sensing (Se)*
> Se focuses on the experiences and sensations of the immediate, physical world. With an acute awareness of the present surroundings, it brings relevant facts and details to the forefront and may lead to spontaneous action.


Whereas INFPs Dominant and auxiliary are



> *
> Auxiliary: Extraverted intuition (Ne)
> Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. INFPs engage the outside world primarily with intuition. They are adept at seeing the big picture, sensing patterns and the flow of existence from the past toward the future.
> *


*

In ISFP, the function order is Fi>Se>Ni>Te>Fe>Si> Ne>Ti 
In INFP, the function order is Fi>Ne>Si>Te>Fe>Ni>Se>Ti 


So really, do you tink you favour Ne or Se? From what you said, i think it sounds like Ne but you know... 
I'm sure someone else could explain it in a far more coherent and useful way xD*


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Now that I think of it, I prefer the Ne function. I just wasn't sure about it because I sometimes act more like an ISFP.


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

You could just be balanced? I find myself very much in both worlds, even at the same time (very scatterbrained).


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

You might be right. Like I said, I have the characterisitcs of both an INFP and ISFP, but I'm leaning more towards INFP because I'm don't exactly live in the present moment like ISFP's--I'm not a doer, either. I'm more of a dreamer. I also took a cognitive functions test and scored higher on the Ne function than the Se function.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

MilkyWay132 said:


> You might be right. Like I said, I have the characterisitcs of both an INFP and ISFP, but I'm leaning more towards INFP because I'm don't exactly live in the present moment like ISFP's--I'm not a doer, either. I'm more of a dreamer. I also took a cognitive functions test and scored higher on the Ne function than the Se function.


If you're detached from the world, you could also be one who comes up with certain sorts of theories unrelated to the context of how the world actually is run. If you relate better to Ni than you do with Ne, chances are you might be an ISFP who hasn't tuned herself outwards enough to seek new information (or more accurately explore the world to sense things for herself).

Ni - You're intuition is focused inward in that you start foreseeing things that are not immediately connected to the world. The focus narrows down to one or two general ideas vividly at a time.

Ne - You're intuition is focused outwards. You observe life around you and think of all different forms of meanings and underlying messages hidden in what's observed. You have many ideas going through your head at once.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

To tell the trutth, the Ni description fits me better. However, people are always saying that ISFP's are sports people. That confuses me. I'm not a sports person at all. I may like running, but I don't think I'm well coordinated enough for sports. I find philosophy more interesting. Am I the only ISFP like this, or is there something wrong with me?!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

MilkyWay132 said:


> To tell the trutth, the Ni description fits me better. However, people are always saying that ISFP's are sports people. That confuses me. I'm not a sports person at all. I may like running, but I don't think I'm well coordinated enough for sports. I find philosophy more interesting. Am I the only ISFP like this, or is there something wrong with me?!


Where did you hear "ISFPs are sports people" from? That is not entirely true. If anything, XSTP types are the sports people, but that should not matter. People who use Ni are often into some kind of philosophy. ISFPs also care mostly about their values related to the human elements just like the INFP.

ISFPs often find difficulty doing things that have no meaning to them. I would not be surprised if ISFPs spend some time contemplating and making sure that their beliefs are true to themselves.

You could still be an INFP or possibly even an INFJ (If you prefer to implement ideas rather than see where things go in an activity)


----------



## Edmond Zedo (Jul 22, 2010)

Your use of language is more reminiscent of ISFP than INFP, to my eye.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

MilkyWay132 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm a INFP or ISFP. Like an INFP, *I love philosophy and thinking about why things are the way they are*. *I also like imagining "what if's" and I'm pretty fantasy oriented. *However, I'm not sure if I'm intuitive enough to be an INFP. I like both watching movies and art, *but I like ideas and concpets more.* Still, I'm not sure if I'm an INFP or not. Can you please give examples of the differences between INFP's and ISFP's?


I highlighted the parts that make me think you're an intuitive.


----------



## waroop (Jul 25, 2010)

Philosophy. If you're thinking beyond your environment, you're INFP for sure.


----------



## waroop (Jul 25, 2010)

PS. INFP's are awesome. My mom is an INFP and is an artist, but still very abstract thinking.

INFPs are also the best writers of all the types (eg: Bob Dylan)!


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the thing that made me think I was an ISFP is the fact that my five senses can be pretty keen at times, and like nature because it helps me think more cleary. But now I remember that when I took a cognitive functions test my Ne was pretty high and Se was really low. I also think I'm an INFP because I think my Si is more dominant than my Ni, which is the teritary function of ISFP's. Although, I'm still open to the option of me being an ISFP because I haven't taken the official MBTI yet.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

You know...I think part of the reason why I have been so confused is because the INFP description has a lot of positive adjectives such as creative and smart, and I don't think I'm any of those things.


----------



## hayhayler (Nov 22, 2013)

How about taking the test again? And if you act like an ISFP then you probably are one.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

MilkyWay132 said:


> You know...I think part of the reason why I have been so confused is because the INFP description has a lot of positive adjectives such as creative and smart, and I don't think I'm any of those things.


you said you like philosophizing and fantasy so i also think INFP. ISFPs are creative and smart too so that's not a good enough reason to switch :tongue: i remember reading somewhere that INFPs have low self confidence, you can search it if you want.

edit ohhh this is from 2010 oops


----------

